# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  غیبت در کنکور

## sina17

دوستان ما نخوایم بریم سر جلسه کنکور یا اگر رفتیم پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم برای کنکور سال بعدمون مشکلی پیش میا؟پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم احیانا مراقبا و سنجش و...بهمون گیر نمیدن؟

----------


## roze sokhte

چرا میخوای این کارو بکنی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tahha

> دوستان ما نخوایم بریم سر جلسه کنکور یا اگر رفتیم پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم برای کنکور سال بعدمون مشکلی پیش میا؟پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم احیانا مراقبا و سنجش و...بهمون گیر نمیدن؟


از تصمیم های من گرفتی ها ...
البته من 2 هستم .... 
منم برگه شیمی رو سفید دادم .!!!!!!!!...!!!!!! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> دوستان ما نخوایم بریم سر جلسه کنکور یا اگر رفتیم پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم برای کنکور سال بعدمون مشکلی پیش میا؟پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم احیانا مراقبا و سنجش و...بهمون گیر نمیدن؟


مشکلی که پیش نمیاد ولی حتما شرکت کنین و ازش به عنوان یک آزمون آزمایشی معتبر برای کنکور سال بعد استفاده کنین

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> مشکلی که پیش نمیاد ولی حتما شرکت کنین و ازش به عنوان یک آزمون آزمایشی معتبر برای کنکور سال بعد استفاده کنین


شما شرکت کن و پاسخ بده ... اگه نتیجه ی خوبی نگرفتی انتخاب رشته نکن ...

----------


## sina17

من از رتبه میترسم میدونم امسال نتیجه ی افتضاحی میارم.ترس من از رتبه ای هست که تو کارنامه ثبت میشه و اطرافیان میبینن.وگرنه میرفتم و هر چی بلد بودمو میزدم ولی محاله و تنها راه همینه.اگر سفید بدم میبینن که همه ش صفر هست

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> دوستان ما نخوایم بریم سر جلسه کنکور یا اگر رفتیم پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم برای کنکور سال بعدمون مشکلی پیش میا؟پاسخنامه رو سفید بدیم احیانا مراقبا و سنجش و...بهمون گیر نمیدن؟


وضعیت نظام وظیفت رو در نظر داشته باش! خاستی بری و پاسخنامه سفید بدی بهتره اصن نری  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> من از رتبه میترسم میدونم امسال نتیجه ی افتضاحی میارم.ترس من از رتبه ای هست که تو کارنامه ثبت میشه و اطرافیان میبینن.وگرنه میرفتم و هر چی بلد بودمو میزدم ولی محاله و تنها راه همینه.اگر سفید بدم میبینن که همه ش صفر هست


خب وحی منزل هست که اطرافیان ببینن؟

----------


## sina17

من نخوامم میتونن ببینن چون تمام اطلاعات ثبت نام که باهش میشه نتایجم دید دست همه اطرافیان هست.از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نیست

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نمیشه نرم به زور خانوادم میفرستنم برم

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> من نخوامم میتونن ببینن چون تمام اطلاعات ثبت نام که باهش میشه نتایجم دید دست همه اطرافیان هست.از نظر نظام وظیفه مشکلی نیست
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> نمیشه نرم به زور خانوادم میفرستنم برم


درمورد اختیارات اطرافیان و آگاهیاشون تجدید نظر کن ...

----------


## sina17

با تشکر از دوستان ...ولی خواه میکنم رک و ساده جوابمو بدید 1:پاسخنامه رو بخوام سفید بدم کسی بهم گیر میده یا نه؟مراقبا و سنجش و ...2:اصلا میذارن سفید بدم؟3:برای کنکور سال بعد که مشکلی برام ایجاد نمیکنه؟خواهش میکنم فقط به این سوالات جوابمو بدید من تصمیمو گرفتم هیچ تغییری هم تو تصمیم نمیدم.دلایلی دارم

----------


## nafise74

> با تشکر از دوستان ...ولی خواه میکنم رک و ساده جوابمو بدید 1:پاسخنامه رو بخوام سفید بدم کسی بهم گیر میده یا نه؟مراقبا و سنجش و ...2:اصلا میذارن سفید بدم؟3:برای کنکور سال بعد که مشکلی برام ایجاد نمیکنه؟خواهش میکنم فقط به این سوالات جوابمو بدید من تصمیمو گرفتم هیچ تغییری هم تو تصمیم نمیدم.دلایلی دارم


خب واسه چی میخای سفید بدی؟ کلا نری بهتره ;-)

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## Goodbye forever

سلام به همگی ، میخواستم روز جمعه در کنکور تجربی شرکت *نکنم* (از اولش هم به اشتباه ثبت نام کردم...)
من هم اکنون دانشجو هستم و از وضعیت تحصیلیم هم خداروشکر راضیم ، اگه در کنکور سراسری روز جمعه رشته تجربی شرکت نکنم ، واسه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد سال بعد که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
از همتون ممنونم

----------


## shadzi

نه مشکلی نیس

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> سلام به همگی ، میخواستم روز جمعه در کنکور تجربی شرکت *نکنم* (از اولش هم به اشتباه ثبت نام کردم...)
> من هم اکنون دانشجو هستم و از وضعیت تحصیلیم هم خداروشکر راضیم ، اگه در کنکور سراسری روز جمعه رشته تجربی شرکت نکنم ، واسه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد سال بعد که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟
> از همتون ممنونم


هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد برادر من، خیالت تخت...

----------


## susba

دوستان ایشون یه سوال واضح و آشکار پرسیدن شما جوابشو یا بلد هستین یا نیستین!این حاشیه رفتنا چیه؟دم کنکور مصلح اجتماعی شدین می خواین طرز فکر و زندگیشو اصلاح کنین؟!!!
دوست عزیز هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته خیالت راحت باشه.نه سنجش نه مراقبا کاری ندارن تو ورقه رو سفید بدی یا همه سوالا رو غلط بزنی یا درست بزنی و...هیچ خبری نیست نگران نباش.

----------


## khansar

رفیق شما هیچوقت نباید اطلاعات کنکورت مثل شماره داوطلبی رو در اختیار کسی قرار بدی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## ftm_mlh

نه گیر نمیدن ....خیالت راحت کاکا......

----------


## Freedom Fighter

باب طرف میره درس رو میزنه -33 یعنی همشو غلت میزنه. بعد تو از سفید میترسی. هر جور ورقتو بدی هیج مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## black diamond

سوال : من امسال رتبم 3000 تا 2500 تجربی منطقه سه میشه سال دومم هست  میخواستم بدونم اگه امسال رشته زبان بخونم چون فکر کنم رتبم راحت زیر 500  بشه سال بعد میتونم تجربی کنکور بدم؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط black diamond


سوال : من امسال رتبم 3000 تا 2500 تجربی منطقه سه میشه سال دومم هست  میخواستم بدونم اگه امسال رشته زبان بخونم چون فکر کنم رتبم راحت زیر 500  بشه سال بعد میتونم تجربی کنکور بدم؟؟


از کجا میدونید رتبتون این حد میشه؟مگه کنکور رو دادید؟هیچ چیزی قبل سرجلسه رفتن نگید چون مشخص نیست....پس زمان انتخاب رشته تصمیم میگیرید این مطلبو..

اگه رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی بخواید برید شبانه انتخاب کنید یا پیام نور یا ازاد تا سال بعدم شرکت کنید گروه تجربی*

----------

